

Ask HN: What is/was your most ambitious startup/product/service idea? - markhall


======
tagabek
My ultimate goal in my professional life is to create a system of virtual
worlds that are more 'livable' than the real world. My obsession with this
thought started when I read the Pendragon series years back, and it was
reawakened by the anime series called Sword Art Online. All drama aside, I
would love for people to be able to create their ideal world. Truthfully, if
such a daunting task came to fruition someday, there would be a lot of
problems to deal with.

The Oculus Rift project seems to be the closest (yet still incredibly behind)
concept to my ideal MVP for what I would hope for this to be.

tl;dr Create a system of virtual worlds as portrayed in Sword Art Online

~~~
markhall
Awesome idea tagabek. Thanks for sharing

